# Post your puppy pictures! :D



## Fluffyspoos

What's the youngest pictures you have of your poodle?  Here's Vegas at 11 weeks.


----------



## Michelle

Atticus at 10 weeks


----------



## Olie

*Both are around 8-9 weeks*


----------



## bigpoodleperson

These are both pictures of pictures. Sorry for quality. They are both within the first week of bringing him home, so 8-9 weeks old. I LOVE his kissable nose and cheeks!!


----------



## CelticKitti

Here are puppy pics of my guys. Mia was SO hard to get pictures of because she wouldn't hold still


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

*Nickel's baby pics*

The first one was taken by Nickel's breeder when he was 7 weeks old.

The second one was taken the next day Nickel got home and he was 9 weeks old. The one on the balcony was taken probably 3 days after he got home.


----------



## fjm

Poppy the day I collected her. They were taken at my sister's house (she was looking after Sophy for me) - we arrived at 11.30pm and stayed for the night. She was about 15 weeks.


----------



## Aidan

Vega as a baby..9/10 weeks


















First day home..after me giving him his first bath/haircut



















Dodger as a baby, not sure how old


----------



## wolfcub81

Piper at 8 weeks


----------



## faerie

no comments, but temperance came home way young. (her breeder was wrong on the age when we got her). afterwards we realized she was 5 weeks, not 7-8. she's fine. fortunately we had our other dogs (including my sons 5 month old puppy staying with us) and we worked hard on proper socialization.

christmas morning 5 weeks old":
5 weeks poof christmas morning by faerie made, on Flickr

12/22/10 5 weeks old by faerie made, on Flickr

temperance 1/9/10 at 7 weeks by faerie made, on Flickr

silly sleeper by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Locket

I don't have many pictures of Matrix as a puppy (as a puppy raiser, we try not to get attached), and they are all print photos, so I will have to go on a hunt for those. 

I have one picture of Mitch, also in print version, from when he was about 6 or 8 weeks, and here is one his breeder sent me when he was 5-6 months I think.


----------



## okilayla

Here is Ryker when we got him at 13 weeks. He looks so tiny compared to now. I am trying to find Gracie's earliest picture. She was already 1 when we got her so not really a puppy.


----------



## Feralpudel

My breeder sent me photos regularly. In the first one, he is the one trying to climb out of the basket. That's my boy! The next couple are from when I picked him up at 10 weeks. The last few are his first week with me, visiting with my friends and their baby. He liked the baby's toys! He loved to untie my friend Terry's shoestrings. He has never done that with anybody else. It was funny because when Terry visited me last year, Dexter immediately went over and untied his shoestrings!


----------



## Birdie

Desmond's little muppet face at 11 weeks old, first day home.  
Also, his very first f/f/t at 12 weeks, enjoying his Nylabone and getting cuddles from Granmda. 

This thread is making me want to MELT!! You guys have such cute puppy photos! Oh, what a great idea for a thread. I should bookmark it in case I'm ever feeling sad, so I can just come back and look at all of these precious, wonderful little baby poodles.


----------



## rubymom

Amazing how fast they grow up!
Ruby's first picture is from the breeder at 2 wks old!
She is the darkest one in the wagon at 8 weeks.
Ruby came home at 12 weeks.
The close-up shows my girl at 15 weeks, happily settled in her new home!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Millie at 10 weeks. The day I brought her home


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Oh and here is Henry as a puppy!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Here's the first time I met Darcy, when he was 2 weeks old:









And his first day home, at 9 weeks.


----------



## spoospirit

_I got Billy when he was four months old so he never really looked like a puppy to me. He was a fuzzy-faced moppet....LOL

Car ride home...










Taking a run with a ball right after he got home....










He just looks like an older kid...











Cleaned up, fluffed and shaved....









_


----------



## spoospirit

_I got Taffy as a 9-week-old so she was a little fluffy puppy.....



















Getting dirty just as every baby should!










After a rambunctious day at the pond....awwww











_


----------



## spoospirit

_And, in loving memory of the baby we lost to an accident...my Carly





























_


----------



## partial2poodles

I love all my pups equally annd they were all special babies but Maddison is the MOST special. I went to bed after puppy number four was born and when I came downstairs in the morning, there she was. Pure white girl. I photographed her a lot more than the others. She was sold 1st and I was sorry to lose her but 2 weekks ago, she came back to bw with me permantly.


----------



## fjm

What a pretty girl Carly was Spoospirit. I too lost a darling dog in an accident - I still can't really bear to talk about it although it is now going on for two years.

I LOVE that first photo of Maddison - so contented with her nice fat tummy!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Alright so the girls are technically still puppies, but they've changed so much during the past few months!

The two pictures with no dates written on them was the two weeks the girls were home. They've since lost their puppy breath and their looking more and more like young ladies and less like their puppy features.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Feralpudel said:


> My breeder sent me photos regularly. In the first one, he is the one trying to climb out of the basket. That's my boy! The next couple are from when I picked him up at 10 weeks. The last few are his first week with me, visiting with my friends and their baby. He liked the baby's toys! He loved to untie my friend Terry's shoestrings. He has never done that with anybody else. It was funny because when Terry visited me last year, Dexter immediately went over and untied his shoestrings!


Love that leash pic! reminds me of the first week Rayah and Bethany were home... teaching them to walk on leash... was interesting! :wacko:


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Michelle said:


> Atticus at 10 weeks


OH MY! who knew Atticus was soooo tiny... and SOOOO ADORABLE as a puppy! I can see he worked his way around your heart strings at an early age! he he!


----------



## Gorky

Here is Gorky at about 8 weeks on our porch. I realized that Gorky had some spider's webs on his face in the first one. The other photos are in our garden and we even have one of him at the breeder's home when we first picked him up.


----------



## Olie

OK can anyone say PUPPY FEVER!! Everyones puppies are adorable. 

I cannot believe Gorky was ever this small!


----------



## Aidan

Now that i'm on my main computer I have puppy pics of Sagan!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh what fun to see all the poos when they were newbies!! Here's some of Chagall taken soon after we brought him home at 9 weeks old, and then after his first visit to our local groomer.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

Right under her look alike brother.....Jordan


----------



## Kerplunk105

North Star Cooper, SD..living in FL now with his placement family. He was just 5 years old! He's about 4-5 months here:


















(pictured with another service dog puppy, Verdi)


----------



## KalaMama




----------



## neVar

Bella just a couple days old: 









what a week old? 









Bathed and clean with her sisters ready for her big trip to my house: 









5 months old (She's six months old in a couple days!)


----------



## cavon

Puppy Finnegan on his first day in the office and his first snow day, sporting his new red ski jacket!


----------



## apoodleaday

Lacey didn't come to live with me until she was almost 1 1/2 years. This is the first picture I took of her after she came to live with me.


----------



## Rockporters

The first time I saw Jasper he was 8 weeks old. He's the pudge ball.











Jasper's first day home, 12 weeks.











12 weeks old











13 or 14 weeks


----------



## Karma'sACat

These puppy pictures are killing me! I know I can't handle a puppy right now but man, I want one!


----------



## fjm

Lovely puppy pictures! Just look at the size of Jasper's feet ...


----------



## Feralpudel

Rockporters said:


> The first time I saw Jasper he was 8 weeks old. He's the pudge ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. I also have a picture I took at the breeders of Dexter sacked out in the puppy pen after playing. Just a black blob, but it still melts my heart.
> 
> Jasper does look like a little porker lying next to his littermate!


----------



## spoowhisperer

This was our first Standard, Koi. He was, and still is my heart dog.
First snow for our puppy Koi by maryac58, on Flickr
Puppy basket by maryac58, on Flickr


Then came Luke and Ellie
Stay! by maryac58, on Flickr
When the dogs come in, they are put on a stay for feet to dry, and to have some order in the house. When I say, "free", they take off!
I no longer have my Yorkies, my last two lived to be 16. They came into this world together, and left this world together. All such good girls.

Then came Kai, my first Mini.
Kai by maryac58, on Flickr


Great thread! Thanks for starting it, so fun to see your puppy photos, and then watch the changes!


----------



## cbrand

Delilah


Newborn











At 5 weeks









Looking like Big Foot last November!









She cleans up well!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Oh dang, wanted to see that last one of her large! Gorgeous!


----------



## cbrand

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh dang, wanted to see that last one of her large! Gorgeous!



It was toooooooo big.


----------



## Winnow

Charly little boy 6 week old










Dima playing in the snow, 10 weeks old.









Vaka in a nutshell always on the go.









Polar and his brother.


----------



## Winnow

Dima when she was 5 weeks old, we put this pic on my parents Christmas cards and people thought she was a stuffed animal hehe..

This is my sister, me holding Dima and then Joi my bf.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Winnow - Charly has the CUTEST eyes ever! That first picture....Oh my god!


----------



## Locket

Rockporters said:


> The first time I saw Jasper he was 8 weeks old. He's the pudge ball.


Oh my gosh!! What a little piggy!!! Too cute!


----------



## jak

I got Saffy at 3 1/2, so had no puppy pics at all 

BUT, we got in contact with her old owner, to see if they had any, and they left some in their letterbox for us, as we passed through their town.


























No idea of the age .. but I am guessing the first ones were around 8 weeks when she came home .. and the other ones about 4 mos ?


----------



## Rockporters

fjm said:


> Lovely puppy pictures! Just look at the size of Jasper's feet ...


LOL, yeah he's finally grown into them. He's pushing 26" tall!




Feralpudel said:


> Awwww. I also have a picture I took at the breeders of Dexter sacked out in the puppy pen after playing. Just a black blob, but it still melts my heart.
> 
> Jasper does look like a little porker lying next to his littermate!


The black blob pics are the best ! Jasper is lying next to his sister, Thea. It's all that hair that makes him look huge!




Locket said:


> Oh my gosh!! What a little piggy!!! Too cute!


They grow up much too fast!


----------



## Rockporters

So many cute pics! It's a shame puppies and kittens can't stay that small and adorable forever LOL.


----------



## whitepoodles

One puppy is not enought.. Love is a blanket full of puppies.


----------



## pudel luv

Ora:

The "tub o' pups" is adorable. The photo of the single pup is so endearing. 

Is this pup a male or female? Can't stop looking at that Oh So Sweet face. 

Beautiful !


----------



## whitepoodles

pudlelove:

Thanks, the mid photo is a female I bred 3 yrs. ago.. 
The rt. hand side photo is a litter mate of her at a later age
The tub full of fluffy wht. pups is of my current litter out of my Lola and my boy Cole, at age 6 wks. old.

they are keeping me busy and on my feet. They will be leaving at 9 weeks old the weekend of Oct. 23rd. I will miss them so, but will have my pick girl staying here with us.

I LOVE ALL the puppy photos you all posted here.. Just so adorably cute.

I wish they can stay this size forever... but fully trained..


----------



## fjm

Can't believe your litter is six weeks old already, WP!


----------



## whitepoodles

FJM:
Time sure flies. 
As much work as it is , I always feel so down when they leave.
I love these babies' personalities.. they are so great to be with.


----------



## whitepoodles

Just wanted to post a cute photo of the puppies' daddy, Cole, all cut down and spiffy with his hat.


----------



## roxy25




----------



## whitepoodles

This is so cute. Is this Enzo ?


----------



## cavon

whitepoodles, I just LOVE that picture of Cole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Cavon:

Thanks, he thinks he is cool


----------



## roxy25

whitepoodles said:


> This is so cute. Is this Enzo ?


Yes Ora this is Enzo when he was a puppy. I told breeder to not shave his face lol I wanted to see him in teddy bear form. A few days later he was shaved 

Here are some more when he was I think 4 -5 months He is offically 2 years old as of Monday


----------



## cavon

He's beautiful, roxy25

Whitepoodles - he reminds me of a young Frank Sinatra!! LOL!!


----------



## cdensmore

Nora at about 12/13 weeks when we first got her:

And this week after my first attempt at doing her ffft. She is now 10 months.

Lulu is still only 13 weeks, so she hasn't changed much


----------



## whitepoodles

Cdensmore:

Nora and Lullu are lovely.


----------



## NavyDoodle




----------



## cdensmore

Thanks, whitepoodles. I do love my girls!!


----------



## Evik

Here is Monti at 7 weeks - photo from the breeder











Our first night at SF hotel when we picked our "California boy" up - 11 weeks


----------



## Raena

this is a wonderful thread and i LOVE every ones pictures, this is Zulu as a puppy first day home, the next day (the one on the rock) and on my horse taking her first ride!!!! hehe


----------



## Curlydogs

Just want to say thanks so much for starting this thread. :clap2::clap2:
I love looking at these baby pictures - they are all so beautiful!


----------



## jade cat

Eddy and his sibs,


----------



## Littleknitwit

Here is Daphne at 6 weeks I think... I was visiting her... this is before I knew she'd be mine. She is RIDICULOUSLY small, but she has since grown to a 4 month old, 19lb spoo...so she is catching up, although she'll probably still be on the smaller side of Spoos...


----------



## Littleknitwit

Here is a more recent picture I have of Daphne... 3.5 months, I believe...


----------

